# Ideal small tortoise pet for Southern CA



## Raluca_Schachter

Hello everybody! I am looking for the best choice here and have read conflicting information. I'd like a Russian or Greek preferably adopted. I am not sure about the ethical aspect: is it really wrong to have a tortoise for a pet considering many of them are endangered or taken from their wildlife habitat?
Are they a smart choice as a pet for a caring, gentle 7 year old?
Are Russians suitable for a southern CA climate?
Do tortoises really carry Salmonella?
I have many other questions but I guess this would be enough to start. THANK YOU !!


----------



## Mgridgaway

Hi there! Please take a second to introduce yourself in the "Introductions" forum!

While I'm not a expert on russians or greeks, I can certainly answer some of your questions.

1) Many tortoises are now captive bred, though I believe most russians and greeks you buy at petco/petsmart are wild caught. Redfoots - probably the largest tortoise Petco/Petsmart sells - on the other hand, are raised on farms and then imported. They're not necessarily captive bred either, however, just raised.

So if you're not cool with that aspect (which is very fair), there are many breeders online selling russians and greeks born in America, in captivity. Tortoisesupply.com is often my first recommendation, though it seems they're out of captive bred Russians at the moment. I'm sure someone with more experience with those two species can help you find a good breeder if that's the route you decide to take.

2) Are they a smart choice for a 7 year old? It depends. Are you prepared to research tortoise care somewhat extensively, buy the necessary supplies, then teach your child how to properly care for their tortoise and make sure they're actually taking care of them, or that you care for them yourself? (Definitely the latter for me as a child )

Furthermore, will your child appreciate the fact that tortoise aren't like dogs or cats and don't really enjoy being held and played with? Children stress out tortoise really easily because they want to play with them like a mammal. Tortoises can be extremely rewarding, but they generally don't like to be picked up. They will seek you out, however, but this is mostly because you're their source of food. Which is still fine, because that's why a lot of animals like us.

3) Good question. So Cal is usually a great climate for most Tortoises, but I don't know how hibernating Torts like Russians would fit in.

4) Yes. They can carry Salmonella. Yes, it is totally preventable (washing your hands, which, for the record, I've rarely done in my 17 years of tort/turtle ownership, and I've never gotten Salmonella). Water Turtles are more likely to carry Salmonella than Tortoises anyway (most commonly red-eared sliders, which is where the 4" law originates). Basically, what I'm trying to say that the chances of a person getting Salmonella from a Tortoise, with regular hand washing after interaction, is very low.

Hope this can answer some of your questions and that you get some more answered soon. Keep us updated and welcome to the forum!


----------



## expo tort

Hermanns are very good in this climate( I'm in so cal too). If mine wasn't so small he'd be outside almost all day. Just make sure you plan for their appetite because they'll eat almost all the food you put in front of them within an hour.


----------



## Yvonne G

Welcome, Raluca_Schachter!

You can certainly buy your 7yr old a tortoise, but keep in the back of your mind that it is going to be YOU who really takes care of the tortoise. Young children can't be held responsible for really paying attention to the tortoise's needs.


----------



## kanalomele

Either of those torts would be perfect choices. I am partial to Russians myself. But that is because I have them, and they are great! A big tortoise personality in a little package for sure. They are hardy and can live outside year round in so cal. I'm in the central valley and mine are outside. As Yvonne said, if your child is 7 years old then you can plan on taking care of the daily needs yourself. Their needs are basic but need adult level of responsibility. If you don't want to deal with a hatchlings then find a rescue group in your area, or watch your Craigslist. Those torts need homes too, some of them may have been wild caught and pet store purchased originally but if you are getting it from a previous owner then you are not supporting the pet store, just giving a misplaced tort a good home.


----------



## Raluca_Schachter

*Looking to adopt a smaller tortoise in So.CA*

I'm looking to adopt a smaller sized tortoise (maybe Russian or Greek?..) preferably captive bred. I live in Southern CA. If I don't find something suitable here in about a week then I'd have to go to a pet store and buy it although I don't like this idea too much...Please respond asap with info if you can help. Thank you!


----------



## kanalomele

There is a Russian in the L.A. Craigslist posted today.


----------



## Raluca_Schachter

Thank you all for your input, it will definitely help in finding my little tort soon!


----------



## N2TORTS

So Cal ? .....of course a cherry head~


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

N2TORTS said:


> So Cal ? .....of course a cherry head~


----------



## mikedyk43

Raluca_Schachter said:


> Hello everybody! I am looking for the best choice here and have read conflicting information. I'd like a Russian or Greek preferably adopted. I am not sure about the ethical aspect: is it really wrong to have a tortoise for a pet considering many of them are endangered or taken from their wildlife habitat?
> Are they a smart choice as a pet for a caring, gentle 7 year old?
> Are Russians suitable for a southern CA climate?
> Do tortoises really carry Salmonella?
> I have many other questions but I guess this would be enough to start. THANK YOU !!


My wife has had a Russian Tortoise named Jimmy for ten years. He was very young when she got him as a gift. We now have two children (3 and 1) and a dog, not to mention she is scheduled to deliver our next child in a week. We have had poor Jimmy is his tank in the kitchen, but have not been able to let him out to roam freely for fear of what the dog or children might do to him. Although my wife loves him and still refers to him as her "first born", we decided that he deserves better. We thought it would be a good idea to offer him to someone on a tortoise forum before taking out an add on Craiglist. If you are interested, or anyone on this thread is interested, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## conservation

I live in Socal. I have some two year old Hermann's that are like little puppy dogs. Very calm and used to being handled. These guys hibernated on their own in their outdoor cage the last two years. I have a large garden and allow the adults to live in the raised beds. Since we are close, if you have any questions or advice feel free to send me a PM or email [email protected]. I will be @ UCLA tomorrow if you want me to bring one for you to see.


----------



## gerberwoman

Having a nine year old kid myself, my only concern was, and continues to be, kids just not paying attention to keeping their hands clean, and touching their mouths after tortoise handling, or habitat cleaning or feedings, etc. I have two CDT which are very much MY responsibility but my kid has 'her own' ornate box turtle, who is a great pet; he is fun to watch eat, he is very tortoise-like in his movements and demeanor, and is super funny; comes when he hears a voice, can 'hau; butt' across the yard when he wants to and he's fairly easy to keep. we have an indoor enclorure for him on super hot days like today in thousand oaks, and a couple outdoor habitats for him for early morning and evening. he is by far the most active, entertaining turtle OR tortoise i have ever met. and his size is PERFECT. just a thought!


----------



## Raluca_Schachter

Thank you all for the offers and suggestions! I'm sorry it's a little too late to have another one, since I got Shelly - a Russian tortoise 4 days ago and the whole family fell in love with her. If I ever decide to have another one I know where to look


----------

